# Mallory Flashlite, USA



## Exide (Jun 26, 2011)

Not seen one of these before, the company does make batterys an were something to do with Duracell a long time ago. I dont get many American torches in Britain but when i do i will post for folk to look at as there seems alot of American stuff on here but sometimes on a rare instance things do turn up in other countrys.


----------



## Exide (Jun 26, 2011)




----------

